# Redland Orchid Festival 2017



## Markedg (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi All,
I live in Europe and I would like to attend redland Festival in May. I have a query in regards the USDA that will be on site to issue export permits.
Are you limited to what vendors you can buy from? Do you have to remove all the potting medium yourself or is there someone there that will do it for anymore needing to export the plants? What would be the cost of the USDA service? I assume they accept only cash or a cheque. any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 30, 2017)

Quite some great orchid-shows coming up in Europe too  !! March: Paris, European Orchid Congress, and Germany, Dresden ...! Jean


----------



## abax (Jan 31, 2017)

Just now it might be a better option to attend the shows
in Europe. The situation at airports might be resolved by
Redland, but the lines are long and travelers with proper
documents are being held and questioned. Ireland is
certainly not an "existential" threat, but I'd be reluctant
to brave airports right now.


----------

